# SP3 und Updates in Office 2003 integrieren



## lostbpy (18. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich such eine Lösung, um SP3 und Updates in Office 2003 Pro einzubinden. Hab den SP Slipstreamer schon ausprobiert, aber der funkt net. 

Wer eine Lösung weiß, bitte melden.


----------



## michaelwengert (26. April 2011)

So vielleicht:
http://office-blog.net/post/Office-2003-CD-inklusive-Service-Pack-3-erstellen.aspx

Was genau funktioniert bei dir nicht?


----------

